# fire off



## crisalexa

Buna seara,
Am o intrebare: intr-un context dat,se poate traduce "we can fire off all three girls together" cu : scapam de toate trei fetele deodata
Multumesc.


----------



## farscape

_Fire off _şi_ fire someone _nu sunt accelaşi lucru: scapă de _off_ şi e OK. Încă ceva: _we can fire all three girls at the same time / at once_.

Later,


----------



## crisalexa

farscape said:


> _Fire off _şi_ fire someone _nu sunt accelaşi lucru: scapă de _off_ şi e OK. Încă ceva: _we can fire all three girls at the same time / at once_.
> 
> Later,



Multumesc; poate ca nu am fost bine inteleasa.Era vorba de o traducere din engleza in romana si nu invers,iar in context, fetele trebuiau introduse in societate,resp. maritate


----------



## farscape

Ok, am găsit textul pe 'net. D'asta's bune regulile forumului, trebuie să avem contextul bine definit  Și scris cu diacritice 

Ai intuit bine, e vorba de introducerea în societate a celor trei fete deodată; e mai mult o "azvârlire" decât introducere sau în orice caz, o acțiune bruscă, explozivă, din cauza lui "fire off". Chiar aș fi tentat să zic "le dăm drumul în societate" 


Best,


----------



## crisalexa

Merci din nou! Acu' e much better)

Best (too),


----------

